# Anybody ever used western union to transfer money to an electrical co in China?



## aislingkelly (17 Sep 2006)

Has anybody ever used western union to transfer money to an electrical company in china?

I got this email out of the blue to look at their website and when i did i was very interested in buying from them but they only except western union and bank wire and i was told by a man working in western union to stay away from it but i really just want to test it.

What are ye're opinions on this matter??Take a look at the website,its [broken link removed]


----------



## ninsaga (17 Sep 2006)

You might as well put cash in the post....its effectively the same thing. Western Union will provide no guarantees ..they'll transfer the money no problem & do it well by all accounts..but for something like this then I cerrtainly would not do it.

ninsaga


----------



## MugsGame (17 Sep 2006)

> I got this email out of the blue



i.e. they market their products using spam? Plus they want to be paid using a method where you can't get a refund. Avoid!


----------



## aislingkelly (17 Sep 2006)

They have shown me the certificate of their company and their name address phone number etc..and also said if i was not happy with the product they would refund me.is there anyway u can catch them out of look up their company or address or anything??


----------



## ajapale (17 Sep 2006)

Hi ashling,

What experience do you have buying consumer goods over the internet?

[broken link removed] from the ECC Dublin is a good site to consider if you are a newcomer.
aj


----------



## Sherman (17 Sep 2006)

Aisling, this is almost certainly a scam.

Read some of the many threads on AAM to find out how to spot a scam. Also, try googling the name of the Chinese company with the word 'scam' after it - it will probably throw up some interesting results...


----------



## Eurofan (17 Sep 2006)

aislingkelly said:


> They have shown me the certificate of their company and their name address phone number etc.



How can you verify the certificate is genuine? Are you familiar with them? Have you phoned the number? Have you tried to independently check is the address genuine? Other than their email what recourse would you have in the event they are not genuine? 

The old adage is particularly apt when it comes to 'emails out of the blue'; "if it's too good to be true.."


----------



## Guest127 (18 Sep 2006)

AK: if western union accept your transfer request  you will be asked to complete a declaration stating that western union will not be responsible for  anything you purchase over the net  or off a third party. its  a scam pure and simple.


----------



## RainyDay (18 Sep 2006)

aislingkelly said:


> They have shown me the certificate of their company


What certificate? 

Please, please don't send money to these people. You might as well throw your money out the window. You'll never see your money or the goods again.


----------



## aislingkelly (18 Sep 2006)

ok then i think il take ye're word and not send money!Can i just ask is www.alibaba.com a genuine site to buy from?


----------



## RainyDay (18 Sep 2006)

aislingkelly said:


> Can i just ask is www.alibaba.com a genuine site to buy from?


Hi Aisling - Alibaba is just a directory, like the Golden Pages or the Independent directory. It lists lots of suppliers. You cannot buy directly from alibaba.

Why don't you stick to reputable sites like eBay? Make sure you understand how the eBay feedback system works, and don't under any circumstances go outside of the eBay recommended payment processes. Stay away from Western Union - stick with Paypal. I'm not suggesting that eBay is perfect, but it is a hell of a lot safer than picking suppliers at random off the web.


----------



## aislingkelly (18 Sep 2006)

Yes i do buy on ebay but im looking to buy the playstation 3 for xmas and its out in china and indonesia etc...


----------



## Keentoinvest (18 Sep 2006)

Hi Aisling,
If you're looking to source a product from china I do some work with a company who source samples etc from China through an office they have out there. It can be easier if you have someone you can sort things out with on this end.


----------



## aislingkelly (18 Sep 2006)

ok so what are you saying you could find out where is a reliable company for me to get one is it?I want to buy a playstation 3 as soon as possible


----------



## aislingkelly (18 Sep 2006)

have u got msn pm me ur address if u have


----------



## aislingkelly (18 Sep 2006)

Can anybody tell me how safe it is to buy from indonesia?I am looking for a playstation 3 and they are out there and for cheaper then they will be here but i have never bought using western union before


----------



## z107 (18 Sep 2006)

Try finding a website that accepts paypal, worldpay or some other reputable credit card processing system.
I know worldpay are quite strict on their merchants, and would have to have a returns' policy etc in place.
(Forget western union)


----------



## Sherman (18 Sep 2006)

Why not look at reputable US websites such as EBay, as suggested above?

The PS3 is out there too, and at least you'll be dealing with English-speaking merchants with a legal/consumer rights system you'll more easily understand.

You seem quite desperate to get your hands on one - just don't let your desperation make you easy pickings for one of the many scam artists on the web these days.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (18 Sep 2006)

Even if you did buy it would it work over here .. China & Indonesia don't (I think) use PAL TV formats so i'm not sure it would necessarily work plugged into your TV here  (this used to be the case with older consoles anyway .. not sure about PS3 - someone more epxert can probably advise)

You may also need a voltage convertor to plug it in ?


----------



## aislingkelly (18 Sep 2006)

Yes they provide 3versions japan chinese and europe so there would be no problem


----------



## Eurofan (18 Sep 2006)

Eh hold your horses there...

PS3 is not yet available *anywhere*.

It will, if current launch dates hold true, be available in Japan and the United States before Christmas and should arrive in Europe around March.

_Anyone_ offering to sell you a PS3 now is scamming you plain and simple.


----------



## Guest127 (18 Sep 2006)

on the back of one of the sunday times supplements last week was a cartoon of Santa  and in the caption he was telling one of the elves ' I don't believe there is a playstation 3'


----------



## aislingkelly (18 Sep 2006)

Sorry eurofan thx for advice but would there really be that many scammers out there saying they have it in stock in indonesia and nigeria and china.there is at least 10companies iv found selling them,im still tempted to send money to one of them just to see at the end of the day its not that much,there is one place in nigeria that have them for 185usd.


----------



## room305 (18 Sep 2006)

aislingkelly said:


> Sorry eurofan thx for advice but would there really be that many scammers out there saying they have it in stock in indonesia and nigeria and china.there is at least 10companies iv found selling them,im still tempted to send money to one of them just to see at the end of the day its not that much,there is one place in nigeria that have them for 185usd.



This is hilarious. Are you that desperate to give your money away? The Playstation won't be released until Nov. 11th in Japan followed shortly by the US. Most other countries (incl. Europe) will follow in March 2007.

Strangely, there is no mention of the official website of pre-launch PS3's being sold to Internet shops in Nigeria and Indonesia. Funny that.


----------



## Eurofan (18 Sep 2006)

room305 said:


> This is hilarious. Are you that desperate to give your money away?



I'm actually astonished at this stage. Don't listen then, throw your money away 

(btw if you're interested i have a hydrogen powered hover-car for sale, it's not actually available yet but i can ship one in from China especially for you..)


----------



## funlovin (18 Sep 2006)

god would you just cop on...stay away


----------



## aislingkelly (18 Sep 2006)

Oh my god I ask for some advice and was only telling you lot what iv been told no need to slag me off.!!


----------

